

Jason Lorimer - Weve all been hacked - Pointsly
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jason-lorimer/weve-all-been-hacked_b_1082864.html

======
jason_lorimer
Thanks for posting this up. I'd love to hear what you guys have to say on the
topic.

